# Snoring?



## BresMags (May 3, 2011)

Maggy seems to snort sometimes and will do the occasional cough, maybe once or twice a day.....is that pretty normal? 
I think shes snoring at night too....the sound comes from her nose not from her lungs....sometimes in the morning she will cough once....

She acts normal otherwise, hyper as ever, playing all day long, eats great. I just want to make sure this is nothing strange.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Chihuahuas just do it (if it is anything like the attached video). Until this board, I had not heard it called reverse sneezing. My friend calls it "the whompers". It is fine and normal. 

Mine do it when excited and when they drink their water too quickly. My boy did it as well.


----------



## BresMags (May 3, 2011)

awwww, they seem so scared when they do that, no I know about reverse sneezing, its more like shes clearing her throat but its dry, like a deep gag...its hard to explain...I imagin shes snoring and snot or spit is bulding up as she sleeps and then she kinda chokes herself...


----------

